

Reading Every Issue of the New Yorker - samclemens
https://notevenpast.org/reading-every-issue-of-the-new-yorker/

======
fitzwatermellow
I can highly recommend this gem from the Annals of Psychoanalysis. Adam
Gopnik's "Man Goes to See a Doctor" from the August 24, 1998 issue. An
insightful tale of six years in analysis with New York’s last Freudian: random
associations, uncomfortable confessions, unleashed reminiscences—and that’s
just the shrink ;)

[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1998/08/24/man-goes-to-
see...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/1998/08/24/man-goes-to-see-a-doctor)

~~~
serve_yay
Thank you, that was fantastic!

